# will kenpo eventually evolve into a new MA or form



## suicide (Sep 7, 2009)

at one point something evolved into to kenpo as we know it , change is inevitible will this take place again or has it already ? :angel:


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say that it already has since it was founded.  Chow's kenpo led to American Kenpo and Kajukenbo (among other influences).  Then Ed Parker's kenpo branched several times while he was still alive through various interpretations and continues to do so.  The Tracy's split and "froze" their kenpo in time so to speak, while Jeff Speakman has the newest influence in his Kenpo 5.0.

I think it will continue to evolve and branch as students add/subtract and try and fill gaps in their knowledge.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 7, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I would say that it already has since it was founded. Chow's kenpo led to American Kenpo and Kajukenbo (among other influences). Then Ed Parker's kenpo branched several times while he was still alive through various interpretations and continues to do so. The Tracy's split and "froze" their kenpo in time so to speak, while Jeff Speakman has the newest influence in his Kenpo 5.0.
> 
> I think it will continue to evolve and branch as students add/subtract and try and fill gaps in their knowledge.


 
Hello,
I agree...  It has evolved quite a bit since the late 1950's.

I see some evolution in the future, but I do not see it changing as much in the next 50 years as it has in the past half century.  Yes, the Kenpo most of us study is just over a half century old to date!  Although, almost anything is possible I do not forcast any significant changes.  There are, however, some "Kenpo" practitioners that have radically changed the art for one reason, or another.  Sometimes to the point that it is difficult to identify it as the "mainstream" Kenpo many know.  
I think that most of the A.K. and Tracy folks will keep "tweaking", but not changing the art considerably.

You are right, the Tracy's have kept the Kenpo pretty much as they learned it, with only few changes.  The A.K. and EPAK groups, by and large, have the same Kenpo "template" as was presented.  It has had some additions and subtractions.  The "sets", for one thing, as an addition.  Although there continues to be numerous arguements as to the placement, and appropriateness, of a downward, diagnal backfist, hammerfist, or chop.   Oh well...  Whenever "people" are involved there are bound to be disagreements!

The whole opinion thing...  
Well, to each their own, and then some...

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## suicide (Sep 7, 2009)

and if it does change wonder if the name will to ? though i think fist law is a sick name already.


----------



## still learning (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello, History have shown...many arts today..came from others...just as those did over hundreds of years...Teachers learn from other Teachers, Students learn from other Teachers, Students become teachers...in each of us...learning from a vary of sources...will  change the way we teach others...the chains will increase in links and styles...

Off course today Arts are changing for the modern times...

The future will be, quicker to learn, more effective techniques, simpler.

Runners. boxers, and all the other sports...todays' people are quicker,faster,better than years past....why?  Science..better training,better foods..better of everything...

Aloha,  ..if only we can jump- like "Jackie Chan" in his movies?

PS: 12 feet high? ...will be OK


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont know how far it can evolve and still be called Kenpo but that is not a bad thing.  People start new martial arts all the time and call it Kenpo Jujutsu or; if you want to see a name get abused and have people go off on it look at ninjutsu but no one bats an eye if someone comes up with a new form of karate (I wonder how new kung fu is generated.....hmmm?).

I dont think Kenpo was meant to be stagnant but I dont think it was supposed to grow like JKD does (my opinion only) but then every art changes even if the same curriculum is followed for hundreds of years; no one learns and takes in information the exact same way so you will have mutation regardless (does this mean there is no original art?..... again personal opinion.).

Hopefull Kenpo if a variety of forms will be around for a long long time, until the socialists declare it is bad for the people and ban it so it can be replaced with knitting or something.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 8, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello,
> I agree... It has evolved quite a bit since the late 1950's.
> 
> I see some evolution in the future, but I do not see it changing as much in the next 50 years as it has in the past half century. Yes, the Kenpo most of us study is just over a half century old to date! Although, almost anything is possible I do not forcast any significant changes. There are, however, some "Kenpo" practitioners that have radically changed the art for one reason, or another. Sometimes to the point that it is difficult to identify it as the "mainstream" Kenpo many know.
> ...


 


i concur, it is always evolving.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 8, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> i concur, it is always evolving.



Agreed, and I would add that if it want's to stay at the forefront of the martial arts it will need to continue to evolve.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 8, 2009)

It's the nature of the art to continue to evolve. American Kenpo by it's definition actually requires it.


----------



## RevIV (Sep 8, 2009)

I will not steal the name from him, but a good friend of mine has said to me that he plans on taking what he has learned from all his different forms of Kenpo/Kempo and was going to name his new style,  "Kempo"  unique huh?  not american, shaolin, chinese, japanese, hawaiian, hawaiian shaolin -- just, Kempo.


----------



## RevIV (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry,  he might of said "Kenpo"


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 9, 2009)

RevIV said:


> I will not steal the name from him, but a good friend of mine has said to me that he plans on taking what he has learned from all his different forms of Kenpo/Kempo and was going to name his new style, "Kempo" unique huh? not american, shaolin, chinese, japanese, hawaiian, hawaiian shaolin -- just, Kempo.


 

love it!


----------



## MJS (Sep 9, 2009)

suicide said:


> at one point something evolved into to kenpo as we know it , change is inevitible will this take place again or has it already ? :angel:


 
Kenpo is Kenpo is Kenpo is Kenpo.  Like I always say, its all the same, just a different branch of the tree.  Sure, people will add their own flavor to it.  Take Jeff Speakman for example.  Like him or love him, he's taking his Kenpo to a different level.  Kenpo, IMO, is an art that should constantly evolve and should not stay stagnant like an old pool of water.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 9, 2009)

MJS said:


> Kenpo is Kenpo is Kenpo is Kenpo. Like I always say, its all the same, just a different branch of the tree. Sure, people will add their own flavor to it. Take Jeff Speakman for example. Like him or love him, he's taking his Kenpo to a different level. Kenpo, IMO, is an art that should constantly evolve and should not stay stagnant like an old pool of water.


 
At the school i study at, we have SKK, (under NCK, and Kempojitsu kai)and have now incorporated:
BJJ(PAST 14 YEARS), MUAY THAI/SANSHOU(PAST 9 YEARS)
kRAV mAGWA/hAGANNAH(PAST 6 YEARS) AND JKD,Aikido,Eskrima,
Filipino Wrestling,Boxing.
Like speakman, we "evolve", and also, we do not just work with "A straight punch"
We start that way, then, once you get it down,we " vary" the type of attacks on you, example:
opponent can shuffle in with a 1-2 to head, opponent front ball/round house kicks you,opponent goes for a grab/choke/shoot for both legs-takedown, etc...
Try to work on "Natural re-action/True Flow" of/into a technique.
Rather than the "stiff" i turn , i wrap, etc....
Too choppy/too blocky type of unrealistic reaction.
I love where i train, and honestly, i wouldn't want to ever leave that school.
It is everything i have ever wanted as far as a martial art, and, it is always evolving!
Speakman is definently evolving kempo, and i bet very soon, it will explode even more in popularity than what it is right now.
(im still a speakman fiend!LOL!!!!!)


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.hackneyscombat.com/

imagine speakman's 5.0/ evolving with keith hackney's mma/kempo!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 14, 2009)

suicide said:


> and if it does change wonder if the name will to ? though i think fist law is a sick name already.


 
We could add the foot. Then it could be called "foot fist law". Then we can do away with the laws altogether and have it be "our Foot Fist Way".

Then we could have a really cheesy movie made about us. 


Oh. Wait. It's already been done.

Never mind.


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think kenpo will evolve into something different.  It should always be evolving into something better.  If not, then our teachers have picked the wrong people to give it to.


----------



## still learning (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, Changes...will come ....yet somethings will never change...and still be different.

The future is here...yet tomorrow..could be history...Martial arts is changing...here and now!

Look into your past experience...and notice the changes in YOU!  for today, here and now.    and one can look into future too!

Aloha,   ..everything will change with times


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 22, 2009)

My wifes uncle and his intructor were students of Ralph Castellano way back. Eventually my wifes uncle received his black belt in Kenpo and Eskrima on the same certificate from his instructor Ray Subega. Today they call it Macias - Subega Fighting Systems.


----------

